# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Responsible Aquarium Ownership >  new tank

## dekdel

hi 

not sure if this is the right section but here go's, i want a new tank the dimensions are 150cm long x 40cm deep some thing in the region of 240 lts would be ideal, any help and advice would be very greatful.


cheers thanx again..............dekker

----------


## Timo

Wow thats a monster,  i think you need to rob a bank first to stock it  :Smile: .

As for advice what are you planning on putting in it?

----------


## Gary R

> hi 
> 
> not sure if this is the right section but here go's, i want a new tank the dimensions are 150cm long x 40cm deep some thing in the region of 240 lts would be ideal, any help and advice would be very greatful.
> 
> 
> cheers thanx again..............dekker


so thats a 5ft by 18inc tank Dekdel .....whats the 240 part m8 ? is that the price you are looking to pay .......if so you should be able to get it alot cheaper than that.

----------


## dekdel

hi timo

thanx for the reply not sure what to stock in it hopeing the experts on here could come up with a few idea's.


cheers............dekdel

----------


## dekdel

hi gary 

thanx for the advice mate yes i was looking to pay 240/250 some thing around there, so you think i could get i for that sort of money.


cheers.............dekdel

----------


## Gary R

Have a look here m8 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/All-Glass-Fish...2em118Q2el1247

you will find some prices for tanks and cabinets......think you will have to leave them a e-mail for a 5ft one 

Regards Gary

----------


## dekdel

hi gary

thats a great find mate cheers going to have a look at tank size + cabinet to see what the cost is going to be.

cheers thanx again.............dekdel

----------

